# New style EMT fitting - and who needs one



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

I am always amazed at the ingenuity of some people. 

Chris


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

If they would just use their powers for good instead of evil. :devil2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Do you know if an electrician did thisand you called him on it, he would say huh, yeah so what....

DON"T YOU GIVE A DURN WHAT TO HECK THE NEXT FELLOW IS GOING TO SAY WHEN HE SEE's THIS CRAP. YOU SKUNK, SNAKE, TRASH and it flows right off his back. Been there done that.....

*THEY JUST DO NOT CARE*​


----------



## hooch (Sep 18, 2010)

ok but it work's:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

hooch said:


> ok but it work's:whistling2::whistling2:


That was about 5 years ago.
:whistling2:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Celtic said:


> That was about 5 years ago.
> :whistling2:


Oldies but goodies. :laughing:


----------

